# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## Tr1xer (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um Chars auf Kult der Verdammten (Allianz) zu leveln!

 

Meldet euch auch, wenn ihr gerne Horde oder auf einem anderen Server spielen wollt.

Das ist auch kein Problem für mich. 

 

Im Moment spiele ich mit meinen Chars überwiegend PvP habe aber auch im PvE viel Erfahrung und kenne mich durch meine längere Spielerfahrung im Spiel selbst auch gut aus!

 

Gold für Level-Gear, Taschen u.a. ist vorhanden. (KdV)

 

bei Interesse oder für mehr Infos schreibt mich einfach mal an:

 

BattleTag: Necc#2466

 

Grüße!


----------

